# 2 Stroke Not Starting When Warm



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

trekker said:


> I have a 2000 25 HP Nissan 2 stroke. Got a great deal on it, trading an 08 9.9 Nissan for it. I've used it about 6 or 7 trips so far. Starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull. Runs and idles great. However, it doesn't want to start when warm. If I run out, drop the trolling motor and fish for a half hour and try to restart it, it's a no go. But, if it's been sitting for 3 or 4 hours it fires right up.
> 
> Any advice on what i should be looking for when I start pulling it apart. When I traded for it, the guy said he had just cleaned the carb.
> 
> Thanks !!


I have basically the same motor. I had starter issues the first time I took it out. I couldn’t get it to crank at all. Same kinda thing as you. I had previously cranked it by hand and it started fine. I griped about it to our local tohatsu guy. He quoted the owners manual to me. It seems that you need to crack the throttle to get them to start easily. It has worked for me. You might google the owners manual and see what is recommends. The dealer quoted a cold start procedure as well as a hot start. Cracking the throttle worked for me. 
Chip


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

TXJM said:


> I have basically the same motor. I had starter issues the first time I took it out. I couldn’t get it to crank at all. Same kinda thing as you. I had previously cranked it by hand and it started fine. I griped about it to our local tohatsu guy. He quoted the owners manual to me. It seems that you need to crack the throttle to get them to start easily. It has worked for me. You might google the owners manual and see what is recommends. The dealer quoted a cold start procedure as well as a hot start. Cracking the throttle worked for me.
> Chip



Good stuff and thanks for the reply. What do you mean by "crack the throttle"?

Thanks!


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

trekker said:


> Good stuff and thanks for the reply. What do you mean by "crack the throttle"?
> 
> Thanks!


The easiest way to see it is to remove the cowling and watch the carb where the linkage goes in. As you advance the throttle, you will get to the point that the carb starts to open. A little past the movement is cracked open. You want the butterfly in the carb to be open a little. I’m guessing every throttle is different but somewhere in the slow range. Don’t want the valve closed and you don’t want it very open. 
I hope this was clear, I don’t always make my point. 
Chip


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

trekker said:


> Good stuff and thanks for the reply. What do you mean by "crack the throttle"?
> 
> Thanks!



I found this for you. It has starting procedures for different temps. Play around with it. You will get it going. Pg 18 of manual like 24 of the pdf. 



http://www.nissanmarine.com/tech_talk/pdf_files/Nis25C3_30A4_40C.pdf


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

trekker said:


> Good stuff and thanks for the reply. What do you mean by "crack the throttle"?
> 
> Thanks!



Took a pic of mine. I guess the triangle is like the Start position on the OLD Johnsons and Evinrudes from childhood.
Sorry about all the posts, I keep thinking of things to help.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

You're the man. Thanks a ton!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This sort of advice really makes this site valuable… Wouldn’t miss it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Great advice. 

My old Yamaha 90 two stroke required you to put it in neutral and give it a bit of throttle to start when it was cold or warm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Great advice.
> 
> My old Yamaha 90 two stroke required you to put it in neutral and give it a bit of throttle to start when it was cold or warm.


Most 2 smokes do


----------

